# flow rate?



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

what kind of flow rate do I need for my 120 reef


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

On average around 10X for filter and upto 30X for circulation.Many do fine with 15-20 x circulation.I have around 3000 gph circulation and turn over around 750 gph in my 75.My hydors(for circulation are on timers to run every 15 mins. for 15 mins only during lighting cycle.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

return pump is 820gph
circulation is 1600gph
im about to buy 2 koralia 2250 powerheads
and your powerheads only run during the daylight? at night only your filter?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Yah,I run the hydors(circulation during daytime,when lights are on).
The return pump will probly be much less than what it is rated for as you have to account for head pressure.I run a mag 18(1800 gallons with no head) on my 120g and it is no where near bringing the two mega overflows to capacity(they're supposed to handle around 600-725 GPH each) meaning the 1800 gph with 4 feet of head isn't moving possibly even 1200 gph.
The 750 gph turn over on my 75G is from a mag 9.5(rated at 950 gph).


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah I run the quiet one lifeguard 3000 and I decided to just buy another ocean stream 1600ninstead of the hydors. just too much money right now


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

youre like everyones best friend on here. every post I look at you have replied on them


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

In my 125 my return pump is a rio 3100 3420lph 
Thats 903.5 gph or 15.06gpm or 21,680 gpd
i also have two 1600 gph powerhead and two small 800gph powerhead
And i still dont think its enough.lol


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The oceanstreams seem like good circulators.I just say hydor as a reference as opposed to powerheads,although I do actually use hydors.
kensfish is a vary reasonably priced site for many things from quality food,heaters and pumps.I get food,mag drive pumps and my aqueon pro heaters from them.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

wow angel that's a lot of flow. like a mini hurricane


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Lol. I definitely don't have no dead spots. lol i think its the way my rock work is place that the flow gets cut down. Or something. But i want to start trying sps
And thats y i want more flow..lol..


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

the new ocean stream 1600 came in today. things started moving better and picking more stuff up


----------

